# Bunk Bed Ladder For My 25rss



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the 2 bunks in the front that are the same size and both roomy, but, the top is real hard to get into. I don't understand why Keystone didn't supply a ladder but they didn't.







Does anyone have any specs for making one or a place to buy one. I don't want a big ladder or anything that will take up a lot of room and be in the way, and I don't want an expensive extension ladder or something like that. I would prefer a wood one that kind of matches the rest of the OB.

Thanks.

Frank


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We went to our local RV store. They had a ladder that someone purchased, took home, cut it down (too short) and returned it. (Why the store refunded their $$$ I don't know). It was in the back room, collecting dust. It was still taller then what we needed. It cost us $10 plus tax. Here is a link to the same ladder that we have --> Ladder


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

We keep a ladder similar to this one in the TT.

It folds up nice for storage and can be used for other things like locking the top awning bars that I can't reach because I'm a short ......

I have also put it on a picnic table to help me get on the roof when we were at a camp site.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> I have the 2 bunks in the front that are the same size and both roomy, but, the top is real hard to get into. I don't understand why Keystone didn't supply a ladder but they didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frank,

I have one in my basement from my 21RS which has the same bunks as the 25RSS. It is aluminum and moveable. My 3y/o would climb it, so it is very stable.

It is collecting dust.........PM me if interested.










This is what it looked like in out 21RS with the pac and play.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]

I'm interested if Frank isn't! We bought a step ladder similar to the one Bill bought, but I think I would prefer this one!

Brenda


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> I have the 2 bunks in the front that are the same size and both roomy, but, the top is real hard to get into. I don't understand why Keystone didn't supply a ladder but they didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frank,

I have one in my basement from my 21RS which has the same bunks as the 25RSS. It is aluminum and moveable. My 3y/o would climb it, so it is very stable.

It is collecting dust.........PM me if interested.










This is what it looked like in out 21RS with the pac and play.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]

I'm interested if Frank isn't! We bought a step ladder similar to the one Bill bought, but I think I would prefer this one!

Brenda
[/quote]

Tim
I'm interested too. Let me know

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

outbackinMT said:


> I have the 2 bunks in the front that are the same size and both roomy, but, the top is real hard to get into. I don't understand why Keystone didn't supply a ladder but they didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frank,

I have one in my basement from my 21RS which has the same bunks as the 25RSS. It is aluminum and moveable. My 3y/o would climb it, so it is very stable.

It is collecting dust.........PM me if interested.










This is what it looked like in out 21RS with the pac and play.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]

I'm interested if Frank isn't! We bought a step ladder similar to the one Bill bought, but I think I would prefer this one!

Brenda
[/quote]

Brenda,

It is too short for the 29FBHS. We almost bought one and we actually tested the ladder to see if it would work. It does not work in our 28RSDS either. When I bought the ladder, I cut it down to fit the 21RS bunks. Sorry.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

I went to the clearance section of a local furniture store and they have bunkbed ladders free or free w/purchase of something. DH cut to length and it's great! Even the wood color matches!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Brenda,
> 
> It is too short for the 29FBHS. We almost bought one and we actually tested the ladder to see if it would work. It does not work in our 28RSDS either. When I bought the ladder, I cut it down to fit the 21RS bunks. Sorry.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim--good to know!!! But what a bummer!!!

Brenda


----------

